# Olmo - Lipsia: cifre monstre e clausola da 100 mln.



## admin (24 Gennaio 2020)

TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.



+19% iva + IMU +Tari

mi sembra normale abbiano lasciato perdere..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.



Poi si son pure messi a 90 con il vasetto di Vaselina ? ma dai, ma che razza di formule sono ? 
ridicoli.


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.


Clausole da football manager


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.



Mi sembra una buona formula, molto intelligente da parte del Lipsia.

Certo che se noi avessimo proposto una clausola legata alla qualificazione in CL o di vittoria del campionato ci avrebbero giustamente riso in faccia, per come siamo messi.

Noi invece abbiamo pagato 35 milioni sull'unghia per Piatek, che infatti ci resta bello sul groppone. Pare solo a me o questi club della Bundes sono meglio organizzati e più furbi di noi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una buona formula, molto intelligente da parte del Lipsia.
> 
> Certo che se noi avessimo proposto una clausola legata alla qualificazione in CL o di vittoria del campionato ci avrebbero giustamente riso in faccia, per come siamo messi.
> 
> Noi invece abbiamo pagato 35 milioni sull'unghia per Piatek, che infatti ci resta bello sul groppone. Pare solo a me o questi club della Bundes sono meglio organizzati e più furbi di noi?



Io debbo ancora capire perché Piatek e Paquetà siano stati pagati sull'unghia..boh..dimostrazione di forza? Per poi girare con le pezze al cul0 6 mesi dopo?
Davvero assurdo


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.



Mi sembra chiaro che ci si orienta verso un sistema sempre più hollywoodiano, dove i giocatori verrano pagati ed impiegati quasi come prostitute (in tutti i sensi), e le squadra saranno poco più che accozzaglie momentanee commercial-based

E in tutto questo, l'AC Milan, il milanismo, le bandiere, la maglia, perderanno sempre più senso.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io debbo ancora capire perché Piatek e Paquetà siano stati pagati sull'unghia..boh..dimostrazione di forza? Per poi girare con le pezze al cul0 6 mesi dopo?
> Davvero assurdo



Già. E' una delle tante critiche che faccio alla gestione della passata stagione. Fu una scelta piuttosto irragionevole alla luce di quello che è successo dopo.
Forse, faccio un ipotesi, a gennaio non erano pienamente consapevoli della situazione e di quello che sarebbe successo col FPF.

Difficile dire, le nostre ultime stagioni sono state talmente assurde da sfidare i limiti della razionalità umana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già. E' una delle tante critiche che faccio alla gestione della passata stagione. Fu una scelta piuttosto irragionevole alla luce di quello che è successo dopo.
> Forse, faccio un ipotesi, a gennaio non erano pienamente consapevoli della situazione e di quello che sarebbe successo col FPF.
> 
> Difficile dire, le nostre ultime stagioni sono state talmente assurde da sfidare i limiti della razionalità umana.



Non a caso siamo stati sbugiardati dalla UEFA e esclusi dalle coppe..un'onta unica tra i grandi club


----------



## Goro (24 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW riporta le cifre del passaggio di Olmo al Lipsia: 20 mln di euro più 750 mila euro ogni 15 presenze più 2 mln di euro per ogni qualificazione alla Champions (al massimo 3, quindi 6 mln) 2 mln in caso di vittoria della Bundesliga, 20% sulla futura rivendita. Per il giocatore, clausola da 100 mln.



Peccato, era un nome interessante ma qui tra bilancio e cessioni è tutto bloccato purtroppo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non a caso siamo stati sbugiardati dalla UEFA e esclusi dalle coppe..un'onta unica tra i grandi club



Se siamo stati buttati fuori dalle competizioni europee in prestigiosa compagnia di: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor, mentre il PSG, squadretta senza storia, fa il bello e il cattivo tempo (vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-troppo-permissiva-col-psg-spuntano-le-prove-vt79352.html ), lo dobbiamo tutto alla non-proprietà che abbiamo.

Anche solo con l’ultimo Belluccone una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai successa. E non sto rimpiangendo Belluccone con tutti i danni nucleari fatti dal 2012 al 2017, eh, è solo per dire che con lo strozzino Idiott non siamo davvero nessuno.


----------

